# Anubias nana leaves turning yellow



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Old Leafs of my anubias nana are turning yellow.

Tank details are as follows
Tank Size :- 45g, 36X18x18
Substrate:- ADA Amazonia, 12 lit +gravel
Lights- 160 w ,9 hrs
Co2:- Pressurised, light green on drop checker
Filter:- Eheim 2224
Fertilizer Weekly
K 36 ppm
N 16 ppm
P .3 ppm weekly
Fe .1 ppm
Fauna Black widows, mollies
I perform 60% water change every week, filter cleaned monthly, tank is 3 month old.
I have pretty hard water GH 29, so i started mixing 50 %RO water with tap water at every w/c

Here are the pics
one of the plants









THE RIZOME









REST OF THE JUNGLE


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I hate to say this, but that doesn't look like just the older leaves dying; it looks like the whole plant is dying. What is the condition of the rhizome? Is it firm and green or mushy and turning brown? If the rest of the tank is doing fine (which i think it is according to the picture), then i would suspect the problem is a disease specific to anubias.

Here's a good reference on all things anubias:

http://www.anubias-engl.blogspot.com/

The third blog entry details the dreaded disease. And as far as i know, there is no cure. That said, you might want to query the forum; I know that some people (Newt, i think) had the disease, but i'm not sure if they were able to cure it or not. Let us know if this is indeed the disease.


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

JeffyFunk said:


> I hate to say this, but that doesn't look like just the older leaves dying; it looks like the whole plant is dying. What is the condition of the rhizome? Is it firm and green or mushy and turning brown? If the rest of the tank is doing fine (which i think it is according to the picture), then i would suspect the problem is a disease specific to anubias.
> 
> Here's a good reference on all things anubias:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
My water is extremely hard, TDs 1200, GH= 29, Mg=29
I started using 50% RO water mixed with regular tap water since last month.
I change 100 lit of water every week, 50 lit RO water, 50% tap water.
My GH and Mg both would have now come down.
This is the only change in last month, can this be a reason.


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Rizome is firm & green.


----------



## Guntar (Jun 24, 2012)

Sometimes yellow leaves can be because of bright light.


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Guntar said:


> Sometimes yellow leaves can be because of bright light.


Thanks, I will try & move them.

Can it be due to high tempreatures, recently my tank has started hitting 38-40C.
I have now employed cooling fans to bring the temp down to 30-32C


----------

